# A Messy Penny



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Picked up a new teeny camera to play with. Still trying to set it up, but getting there somewhat.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Penny looks really adorable  messy or not! Nice pic


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

She is adorable! I love how you do her top knot to the side!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Penny looks adorable! Messy or not, she is a very beautiful little girl


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would say "a teeny Penny" instead of a messy one! Love her.
What kind of camera?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> I would say "a teeny Penny" instead of a messy one! Love her.
> What kind of camera?


Yes teeny for sure :wub: I got a little M4/3 Olympus E-PM1 with a 45mm 1.8 lens. It is little, cute and the IQ is very decent. A nice compliment to my Beast :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Penny doesn't look "messy" -- she looks ADORABLE!!! We need to see more pics of both of your girls.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Messy??????, oh my, no way, she is gorgeous. I had a picture, when Leo first wakes up, oh the dear boy. Now that is messy. Oh your baby girl is beautiful.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

hoaloha said:


> Penny looks really adorable  messy or not! Nice pic


Thanks, she is a real little character.



Bailey&Me said:


> She is adorable! I love how you do her top knot to the side!


Thanks, I find it stays better out of her eyes that way, and I like it :thumbsup:



reanut1379 said:


> Penny looks adorable! Messy or not, she is a very beautiful little girl


Thanks, she is currently barking at Lola to chase her. Now rearing up to box Lola on the nose. Such a scamp LOL


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Penny is such a cutey pie. Love her face!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Darling picture! Nothing messy about that baby.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

That's messy huh? I think that's adorable!!! But, I am biased...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Messy? No. Drop dead gorgeous? Absolutely.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow! I hadn't seen a pic of Penny in awhile! She looks like a big girl now. Simply beautiful!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Penny doesn't look "messy" -- she looks ADORABLE!!! We need to see more pics of both of your girls.


Thanks  Yes, I should get right on that  



allheart said:


> Messy??????, oh my, no way, she is gorgeous. I had a picture, when Leo first wakes up, oh the dear boy. Now that is messy. Oh your baby girl is beautiful.


Thanks  Admittedly she has looked a lot messier, but she is in need of a bath :thumbsup:



Maisie and Me said:


> Penny is such a cutey pie. Love her face!!


Thanks, I love all of her :wub: Love how she has a permanent grin on her face. 



MoonDog said:


> Darling picture! Nothing messy about that baby.


thanks 



LuvMyBoys said:


> That's messy huh? I think that's adorable!!! But, I am biased...


She certainly can look a lot worse, especially when she has been antagonizing Lola :w00t:



Sylie said:


> Messy? No. Drop dead gorgeous? Absolutely.


 Thankyou :biggrin: 



S&LP'S Mommy said:


> Wow! I hadn't seen a pic of Penny in awhile! She looks like a big girl now. Simply beautiful!


It is a shock to see them all grown up isn't it? Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

She is so cute!!! Not messy to me!!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I just love Penny :wub:
She is so adorable!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maureen, I have been away and see you now have a new baby:wub:
Both of your girls are beautiful:wub:
Messy?????:blink: not really, in my eyes I see a beauty:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Penny is gorgeous!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Uh, messy? :blink: Okay, Maureen, if you say so. I'm going to lock Tyler in a closet if you ever come to visit me because you ain't seen messy yet. :w00t::brownbag:
Penny looks like a million dollars to me. :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> She is so cute!!! Not messy to me!!!!


Thanks 



Orla said:


> I just love Penny :wub:
> She is so adorable!


 Awww! Thankyou Orla :biggrin:



Matilda's mommy said:


> Maureen, I have been away and see you now have a new baby:wub:
> Both of your girls are beautiful:wub:
> Messy?????:blink: not really, in my eyes I see a beauty:wub:


Wow! seems amazing that you haven't seen her yet. She has been here for over 8months now. I obviously don't post enough :blush: She is a spunky little doll. I adore her. Lola is still the huggiest though. Still needs to up up around our necks for snuggles. I looove having two, bookends when I am on my laptop :tender: 



aprilb said:


> Penny is gorgeous!:wub:


Thanks :biggrin:



Snowbody said:


> Uh, messy? :blink: Okay, Maureen, if you say so. I'm going to lock Tyler in a closet if you ever come to visit me because you ain't seen messy yet. :w00t::brownbag:
> Penny looks like a million dollars to me. :wub:


Oh she gets a lot messier :blush: but I would usually only take pics right after a bath, which she is in need of. I should have entitled it, slighty messy Penny  I did do her topknot so you could see her eyes :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Penny, you are the most beautiful mess i've ever seen! :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> Penny, you are the most beautiful mess i've ever seen! :wub:


Fankoo Awnte Debbie :tender:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Penny is breathtaking!!!!! What a little looker!


----------

